# 99 saab 9-5 is stuck in park



## tylerbrookkelly (Sep 5, 2009)

hi <my wife has a 99 9-5 It is stuck in park i try bypassing the brake switch it didnt work is there any other thing it might be? or a way to get it to move again


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

pull it out with an allroad? this is an allroad forum, not a saab 9-5 forum.
also, how did you get it stuck in a park anyways?


----------



## tylerbrookkelly (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (verb.move)*

im sorry im new to these forums she just stopped at the store and it ended up stuck in park.....


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oh **** you mean the car is stuck in park mode. i thought you meant you got the car stuck in a park.
sometimes if you park the car on a hill it will settle on the the pin and you really have to pull the lever to get it out of park. its scary, thinking you might brake the shifter, but that might be the issue?


----------

